# Intro



## mrbeerbellygainer (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey gang,

It's funny - I've been in and out of this scene for years. I can actually trace it back to 1999 - if I'm not mistaken there was this website I used to check out while back at university called stuffed? I'm not sure, I can't remember, also used to check out the old bellybuilders.com when there were lots of profiles for motivation. Also there was a time when yahoo groups WERE NOT covered with spam. This was back in the days when I had a fast metabolism, weightgain was nothing but a fantasy to me, but.. fast forward to 2006.. I'm actually overweight... all those binge sessions have caught up and I get warnings from my Mother about how I'm 'terribly fat' (such a drama queen haha), and she is always pestering me about going for walks and runs. 

Well if only she knew the truth, if only she knew her son had actually more or less done this on purpose. I absolutely *love* junk food. I'm one of those quantity guys, not those quality guys. Well to cut a long story short.. been single for six years and I think food has become my girlfriend haha - I'm 6'5" and from 180 with a six pack and toned up I am now 260 and really starting to look chubby.. especially around the belly.

I've been frequenting various chatrooms - www.fantasyfeeder.com, the dimensions bbw & weightgain one (I still don't understand why there is a fat and gaining room and a feedee/feeder one - sounds like the same thing to me and hey, since they are both just about always empty why not merge them into one?) an it's actually been quite depressing... I'm relatively young (26) and I while I'm a little round on the tummy now, I'm not obese.. and while a decent beerbelly is what I'm aiming for I'm not going for 450ville (on the good old imperial system), I'm a casual gainer - I'll just grow with the flow. Anyway chatrooms seem to be full of the following

a) 45 year old 380lb women - Hey no problem with them, maybe when I'm 45 I'll like them but you know - I don't think they would enjoy my music 

b) Guys with fake pics of impossibly fat girls who then proceed to show me 'before' pictures of themselves that I have seen 100 times, or are just so damned fake its ridiculous. 

c) Boys, boys, boys.. with the typical lack of communication skills chatroom type personality where they think trolling for asking for girls to gain weight on purpose will work.. hmm

No fun kids, no fun at all... so it's been a little depressing. I even took a diet for about a month there, lost some weight.. But I can't help myself, Inside skinny me theres a chubby guy screaming to get out.

One big problem with a lot of the feedee community I've noticed is that *a lot* of the folks in chatrooms seem to be the real lowest common denominator type - I like funky girls who like their food but don't think walmart wrangler jeans is haute couture.

Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself to the seen. Theres a myspace page in my profile.. chubby girls who like to eat add me  

- MrBeerBellyGainer

(ps. I'd like to get to around 300 and see how I go from there for the timebeing)


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Nov 3, 2006)

hi!  and good luck with your casual gain! Very sexy!


----------



## Rickgm (Nov 3, 2006)

Now I feel really old. Way back to 1999 huh? You are just a newbie! LOL


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 3, 2006)

What's wrong with chicks who love their Walmart wranglers? :blink:


----------



## love dubh (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, according to him, they're just trashy jeans. And no guys wants a pile of trash on his arm. Makes him look bad to own gaudy accessories, you know.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 4, 2006)

I wear Wal-Mart Levi's, so I guess I'm in that boat, too.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Nov 4, 2006)

The Only 'couture' I can relate to is Juicy Couture. Im sure its not the same as the WalMart brand but it will do I guess....


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 4, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Well, according to him, they're just trashy jeans. And no guys wants a pile of trash on his arm. Makes him look bad to own gaudy accessories, you know.



Oh well, I don't wanna be on the arm of a snob anyway

Love the cool, unpretentious men


----------



## Laina (Nov 4, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> What's wrong with chicks who love their Walmart wranglers? :blink:



Seconded. My jeans have to be inexpensive, because they get destroyed at the barn. (I'm an Old Navy clearance girl, though. Yay for never having to subject myself to a fitting room.)

I don't think I could date a man who valued my clothing more than my personality. My boyfriend even loves me in sweatpants. Now that, my friends, is true love. :smitten:


----------



## love dubh (Nov 4, 2006)

Laina said:


> Seconded. My jeans have to be inexpensive, because they get destroyed at the barn. (I'm an Old Navy clearance girl, though. Yay for never having to subject myself to a fitting room.)
> 
> I don't think I could date a man who valued my clothing more than my personality. My boyfriend even loves me in sweatpants. Now that, my friends, is true love. :smitten:



Damn straight. Besides, sweatpants have the tendency to accentuate certain parts, if they are a polyblend with stretchy material. 

oh, and you'll want to be meek and shuffling if you go with this man. The simple demand for respect labels you "a feminist." He's contacted me. I've heard it all.


----------



## Laina (Nov 4, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Damn straight. Besides, sweatpants have the tendency to accentuate certain parts, if they are a polyblend with stretchy material.
> 
> oh, and you'll want to be meek and shuffling if you go with this man. The simple demand for respect labels you "a feminist." He's contacted me. I've heard it all.



Why would I want respect? My life's goal is to be barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen--at all times. I'm only attending college so that I'll be prepared to speak at my children's PTA meetings.  

I haven't had any personal contact with this guy, but the type sounds pretty familiar. Not to my taste at all...maybe some other lucky girl will find bliss with him, though.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 4, 2006)

Laina said:


> Why would I want respect? My life's goal is to be barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen--at all times. I'm only attending college so that I'll be prepared to speak at my children's PTA meetings.
> 
> I haven't had any personal contact with this guy, but the type sounds pretty familiar. Not to my taste at all...maybe some other lucky girl will find bliss with him, though.



I'll call the Harper Valley PTA on your ass if you get uppity.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 4, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> oh, and you'll want to be meek and shuffling if you go with this man. The simple demand for respect labels you "a feminist." He's contacted me. I've heard it all.



I'd be in big trouble if those breed of men were the rule not the exception. Thank GOD its a small %.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 4, 2006)

Gosh darnit, a thread runs dry pretty quick when the bloke doesn't come back to answer the responses!


----------



## love dubh (Nov 5, 2006)

Eh. He'd probably just call us "too up tight" then move along.


----------



## mrbeerbellygainer (Nov 5, 2006)

hey guys, we all have our interests - i find it very amusing that you guys are saying something about how its not okay, but i'm sure for the larger women commenting on this you wouldn't have a problem with guys who only like bigger women.. look it's a personal preference..

i most certainly don't expect all girls to like me - i'm sure when 99% of girls find out i'm getting fat *on purpose* that they will be immediately turned off - i'm sure all my other physical and character attributes don't do it for plenty of you.. that is fine.. i just know what i like and what i do not like..


----------



## rachel (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm with you on this, MrBeerBellyGainer.  Nothing wrong with being a snob! Some of us like a little class with our fetish. Although some days I am not inclinced to be picky. 

That's why I try to write my stories for the world I like - where the hungry couple head out to nice Italian bistros instead of cheap chinese buffets, and where the price of the meal is an irrelevant detail that doesn't need to be mentioned.

There's something for everyone. 

I'm not a fat girl though, I'm afraid... I'm one of those skinny chicks with a thing for men who binge. 

rachel


----------



## Laina (Nov 5, 2006)

mrbeerbellygainer said:


> hey guys, we all have our interests - i find it very amusing that you guys are saying something about how its not okay, but i'm sure for the larger women commenting on this you wouldn't have a problem with guys who only like bigger women.. look it's a personal preference..
> 
> i most certainly don't expect all girls to like me - i'm sure when 99% of girls find out i'm getting fat *on purpose* that they will be immediately turned off - i'm sure all my other physical and character attributes don't do it for plenty of you.. that is fine.. i just know what i like and what i do not like..



I don't think anyone ever said you couldn't have preferences. We just said your preferences made you unattractive. 

Hey, look! We have standards, too! We don't date snobs! 

...yeah, damn us all to hell.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 5, 2006)

rachel said:


> I'm with you on this, MrBeerBellyGainer.  Nothing wrong with being a snob!



It's one thing to wear courture and enjoy classy restaurents and another to look down on someone because their clothes are not fashionable/name brand. It's like, "Get a life." 

I agree with you and MrBeerBelly that everyone should have their own tastes. It's what makes people interesting. I like big men but I wouldn't turn my nose up to a slim man who had other qualities that attract me. I would find him just as attractive as a man with more meat on his bones. And I am sure BeerBelly (just speculating) wouldn't care that his date wears Walmart jeans if she had other great things to offer.

When all is said and done, I think its a petty conversation. All I know is I wanted to point out that the Walmart jeans remark was a snooty one. My opinion, honey.


----------



## Laina (Nov 5, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> It's one thing to wear courture and enjoy classy restaurents and another to look down on someone because their clothes are not fashionable/name brand. It's sad.
> 
> I agree with you and MrBeerBelly that everyone should have their own tastes. It's what makes people interesting. I like big men but I wouldn't turn my nose up to a slim man who had other qualities that attract me. I would find him just as attractive as a man with more meat on his bones. And I am sure BeerBelly (just speculating) wouldn't care that his date wears Walmart jeans if she had other great things to offer.
> 
> When all is said and done, I think its a petty conversation. All I know is I wanted to point out that the Walmart jeans remark was a snooty one. My opinion, honey.



You're only allowed to have an opinion when wearing haute couture. Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 5, 2006)

Laina said:


> You're only allowed to have an opinion when wearing haute couture. Didn't you get the memo?



Hehe.

Can't tame this rebel in me.


----------



## Laina (Nov 5, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Can't tame this rebel in me.



:smitten: 

My jeans are from American Eagle. Does that at least afford me the ability to make snarky remarks? (I promise, I'll pick up something off the Paris runway before I attempt to formulate an intelligible paragraph.)


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 5, 2006)

Laina said:


> :smitten:
> 
> My jeans are from American Eagle. Does that at least afford me the ability to make snarky remarks? (I promise, I'll pick up something off the Paris runway before I attempt to formulate an intelligible paragraph.)



My God, I've only dreamed of wearing American Eagle. One day when they finally accomodate my size (I am most comfortable in odd # women sizes, hard to fine) that fine fancy cotton will be the vacation my booty has been waiting for... and I can ditch these Levi's once and for all.


----------



## Laina (Nov 5, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> My God, I've only dreamed of wearing American Eagle. One day when they finally accomodate my size (I am most comfortable in odd # women sizes, hard to fine) that fine fancy cotton will be the vacation my booty has been waiting for... and I can ditch these Levi's once and for all.



When you have achieved this feat, we shall at once be wed and you can raise my children. Until then, I will pine for you...and despair of your poly-cotton blends.

Alas!


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 5, 2006)

Laina said:


> When you have achieved this feat, we shall at once be wed and you can raise my children. Until then, I will pine for you...and despair of your poly-cotton blends.
> 
> Alas!




I shall send word for you when my journey is complete. Fare well my love and remember me in my dark days ahead.


----------



## Laina (Nov 5, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> I shall send word for you when my journey is complete. Fare well my love and remember me in my dark days ahead.



For the record...thread hijack.


----------



## mrbeerbellygainer (Nov 5, 2006)

well, look - it's not a case of looking down at these different types- they just don't do anything for me. 

i thought it was quite ironic that rachel (while she sounds like a very cool girl who i'd love to get to know) made a point about talking about eating at classy places. to be honest this does nothing for me - as i said in one of my earlier posts i am most definitely a quantity and not quality guy. while i work very hard to my career and making something of myself and definitely do appreciate some finer things in life - food isn't one of them. i'm more at home sitting in a taco bell, mcdonalds, burger king, etc restaurant as i would be in some uptown restaurant.. thats our choices.. its mix and match for me  

hey i like how fast this board moves.. honestly though guys and i think you are looking at me the wrong way on certain things here - i just have things that do it for me and some things that don't... girls always tell boys to be themselves.. well  i followed that advice

i guess another thing is i did grow up in a part of melbourne where i just got spoiled with the way the girls dressed.. what can i say , it does it for me! along with a bit of an interest in feeding their boys


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 5, 2006)

mrbeerbellygainer said:


> well, look - it's not a case of looking down at these different types- they just don't do anything for me.
> 
> i thought it was quite ironic that rachel (while she sounds like a very cool girl who i'd love to get to know) made a point about talking about eating at classy places. to be honest this does nothing for me - as i said in one of my earlier posts i am most definitely a quantity and not quality guy. while i work very hard to my career and making something of myself and definitely do appreciate some finer things in life - food isn't one of them. i'm more at home sitting in a taco bell, mcdonalds, burger king, etc restaurant as i would be in some uptown restaurant.. thats our choices.. its mix and match for me
> 
> ...




That's totally cool, honey.


----------



## Laina (Nov 5, 2006)

I think it would be the



> I've noticed is that *a lot* of the folks in chatrooms seem to be the real lowest common denominator type



that threw us.

If it's simply a matter of taste, more power to you. But I don't consider myself "lowest common denominator"--or low in any sense--because I don't package my body to sell.

All the same, good luck to you. Chat rooms are tricky, no doubt about it.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 6, 2006)

I used to live in Melbourne! I must dress well! Awesome!

(Ironic, though, since I'm currently looking at pictures of myself on a gondola in Venice with a well-dressed, fashionable Australian friend... while wearing a hoodie I borrowed off my kid brother and ripped jeans.)


----------



## love dubh (Nov 6, 2006)

So, if you're not Indian, Lemmink, what *is* your ethnicity/nationality?

'Cuz, otherwise, I'm just going to type gujdrati to you.  

Or, yanno, la francaise.


----------



## mrbeerbellygainer (Nov 7, 2006)

see once again girls you got me all wrong, what i mean by 'lowest common denominator types' is people who can't have conversations.. 

I'm sure any of you girls have experienced this in chatrooms - the types that just get on and are like 'are you a feedee?', 'how fat do you want to be?', 'are you eating?' they are lowest common denominator types!!


i.e. (i changed the nick to XXX to hide this persons identity - but either the English schooling system is failing it's students or there is no way this person is from England - they can't even put a sentence together)

[XXX] 1:05 am: Hello m or f
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:06 am: m
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:06 am: of course i am a mr 
[XXX] 1:06 am: Me f
[XXX] 1:06 am: You a feedee
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:06 am: yes
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:06 am: where are you from?
[XXX] 1:07 am: How big
[XXX] 1:07 am: England
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:07 am: 115kg
[XXX] 1:07 am: Where you from
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:07 am: germany
[XXX] 1:08 am: You like to get bigger
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:08 am: of course.. i'm a feedee 
[XXX] 1:08 am: How big
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:09 am: don't u have more personality than simply asking me things like that
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:09 am: so tell me a little about yourself
[mrbeerbellygainer] 1:10 am: ??


----------



## Laina (Nov 7, 2006)

mrbeerbellygainer said:


> see once again girls you got me all wrong, what i mean by 'lowest common denominator types' is people who can't have conversations..
> 
> I'm sure any of you girls have experienced this in chatrooms - the types that just get on and are like 'are you a feedee?', 'how fat do you want to be?', 'are you eating?' they are lowest common denominator types!!
> 
> ...



Fine, fine. But I reserve the right to make obnoxious, sarcastic remarks while wearing my Old Navy jeans and a sweater I think I might have stolen from an ex. =P Haute couture can still bite me...those filmy little bits of nothing wouldn't last an hour in my lesson ring. (I know, because I've had to send thirteen year old girls home to change out of stilettos before they can ride. Very scary, that.)

On the other hand, I've seen how mindless chatting can be. Having to tell the same person the same things (over and over and over again...everytime you sign into a chat room) is enough to drive a girl to, well, webboards. 

And for the record, I NEVER tell my boys to be themselves [when trying to date other girls] because as a rule I know who they are. And I know I wouldn't date them. (What are best friends for, after all?) There is a dance to early relationships, after all, and one must learn to step lightly in certain areas. Ruling out any girl who's not dressed to thrill is fine if you really HAVE to have a girl in Prada...but remember that there's skin under all that clothing, and a personality under that skin. If all of that doesn't get factored in, you wind up with a closet full of accessories she's worn no more than once...and little else.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 7, 2006)

lol. I'm Irish Nationality, Irish Ethnicity. However, if you go back two generations, I have an African grandmother. 

Is gujdrati Australian aboriginal?



maire dubh said:


> So, if you're not Indian, Lemmink, what *is* your ethnicity/nationality?
> 
> 'Cuz, otherwise, I'm just going to type gujdrati to you.
> 
> Or, yanno, la francaise.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 7, 2006)

Laina said:


> And for the record, I NEVER tell my boys to be themselves [when trying to date other girls] because as a rule I know who they are. And I know I wouldn't date them. (What are best friends for, after all?) There is a dance to early relationships, after all, and one must learn to step lightly in certain areas. Ruling out any girl who's not dressed to thrill is fine if you really HAVE to have a girl in Prada...but remember that there's skin under all that clothing, and a personality under that skin. If all of that doesn't get factored in, you wind up with a closet full of accessories she's worn no more than once...and little else.



That's very true. I always wear make up and dress nicely for the first and second date - by date three, however, I'm in jeans two sizes too big, sans make up, a baggy t-shirt and hair heading into afro-fuzz. And that's how it is for the remains of the relationship... 

If you fancy a chick but don't like her dress sense, y'can always buy her clothes. No girl is going to object to that.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 8, 2006)

lemmink said:


> lol. I'm Irish Nationality, Irish Ethnicity. However, if you go back two generations, I have an African grandmother.
> 
> Is gujdrati Australian aboriginal?



Nope. Gudjrati is an Indian dialect. 

I was wondering where your not-translucent-and-pasty skin came from.


----------



## mrbeerbellygainer (Nov 8, 2006)

i was thinking about all you guys today, and one thing hit me that i have to get off my chest... i never said i didn't like girls who wear jeans.. i just said i didn't find girls that interesting that considered it _haute couture_ meaning that wasn't the best a girl could do - you guys totally have me all wrong. i like girls who can be casual but can really dress up too.. 

re-read what i said, and it will make sense to you.

gee you guys have been drinking the hatorade!

anyway all you americans can cheer up now rumsfelds gone


----------



## Laina (Nov 8, 2006)

mrbeerbellygainer said:


> i was thinking about all you guys today, and one thing hit me that i have to get off my chest... i never said i didn't like girls who wear jeans.. i just said i didn't find girls that interesting that considered it _haute couture_ meaning that wasn't the best a girl could do - you guys totally have me all wrong. i like girls who can be casual but can really dress up too..
> 
> re-read what i said, and it will make sense to you.
> 
> ...



I don't think we have you all wrong. I know that I, for one, understood. I just happened to find it a turn off. (Which, luckily for you, isn't an issue--since I already have a boyfriend who, luckily for me, is all about jeans and cowboy boots.)

I also don't think anyone hates you. And I don't think that negging a girl is a good way to score, but nice try. :happy:


----------



## love dubh (Nov 8, 2006)

mrbeerbellygainer said:


> i was thinking about all you guys today, and one thing hit me that i have to get off my chest... i never said i didn't like girls who wear jeans.. i just said i didn't find girls that interesting that considered it _haute couture_ meaning that wasn't the best a girl could do - you guys totally have me all wrong. i like girls who can be casual but can really dress up too..
> 
> re-read what i said, and it will make sense to you.
> 
> ...



So....we should be completely consumed in the quest for the best clothes? Looking good while looking casual? It's very demeaning to wittle any girl you're digging down to just her clothes. But, then, superficial people do that. 

What you call "drinking the haterade" is just us calling you out on your BS. But, hey, if that's hatin', then I'm a hater.


----------

